# Happy Birthday Britney Spears 93X



## Akrueger100 (2 Dez. 2013)

Happy Birthday Britney Spears

02-12-1981 32J.


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Dez. 2013)

Britney hat eine wunderbare Figur.


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Gut das Britney sich wieder einigermaßen gefangen hat. *Glückwunsch!*
:thx:schön!


----------



## MetalFan (2 Dez. 2013)

Für mich was sie einmal eine der heißesten Frauen auf den Planeten doch dann kamen falscher Umgang, "Rebellion" und zwei viel zu schnelle Schwangerschaften... 

Die "Alte" wird sie zwar nie mehr werden, aber man ist ja schon froh das sie sich scheinbar wieder recht gut gefangen hat.

Happy Birthday Britney!


----------



## vivodus (2 Dez. 2013)

Sie ist zuständig für Männerträume.


----------



## DonEnrico (2 Dez. 2013)

:thumbupanke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (2 Dez. 2013)

sie ist mir durch ihre "entgleisungen" erst so richtig sympathisch geworden...


----------



## FischerFan (2 Dez. 2013)

Sieht allerdings älter aus als sie tatsächlich ist, grade wenn man aktuelle Bilder immer wieder mal so sieht. Hält sich allerdings erstaunlich lang und das obwohl die Platten ja scheinbar nur noch mäßig sich verkaufen.


----------



## Can2801 (2 Dez. 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Suicide King (2 Dez. 2013)

Da gratuliere ich auch gerne.


----------



## Yetibaby (3 Dez. 2013)

wie immer für mich eines der heissesten braut im star himmel
THX


----------



## weazel32 (3 Dez. 2013)

sie war jung u brauchte das geld....

trotzdem en schmuggele^^


----------



## willi0815 (31 Jan. 2014)

alles gute auch von mir


----------



## Yetibaby (31 Jan. 2014)

ich stehe zwar auf junges gemüse aber die braut haut mich immer wieder vom hocker


----------

